# Angelschein Bayern/schwaben



## matrixx (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mein Abitur geschrieben und habe nun dem Sommer lang bis September frei und würde sehr gern einen Angelschein machen. Ich habe aber nur Kurse für Winter mit anschließender Prüfung im März gefunden.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen. Ich wohne im Schwaben und suche natürlich auch einen Krus der nicht zu weit entfernt ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern/schwaben*

In Bayern gibt es nur den einen Prüfungstermin immer am 1. Samstag im März. Du wirst also bis Herbst warten müssen, weil dann erst die Lehrgänge angehen.

Wenn du deinen ständigen Wohnsitz in Bayern hast und dort angeln willst, nützt dir auch ein Angelschein nichts, den du in einem anderen Bundesland oder im Ausland machst.


----------



## Tschensen (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern/schwaben*

Hoi, 
also ich würde dem nicht ganz zustimmen. Das sollte per Gesetz so sein, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, (ich bin vor einem Jahr nach Bayern gezogen), daß sich niemand an meinem Schein aus BaWü gestört hat. 
Da hat niemand genauer nachgefragt und nen Perso oder so mußte ich schon mal gar nicht vorzeigen.
Schau doch einfach mal in den Gelben Seiten von der nächstgelegenen Stadt im Nachbarbundesland nach nem Angelgeschäft. Da wird man dir bestimmt weiter helfen können.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern/schwaben*

dann ergänze ich meine Aussage, um sie verständlicher zu machen #h:

wenn du in Bayern deinen Hauptwohnsitz hast bzw deinen gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt, dann mußt du auch in Bayern die Prüfung machen. Die Prüfung eines anderen Bundeslandes wird dir nur dann anerkannt, wenn du zur Zeit der Prüfung NICHT in Bayern gewohnt hast ...
Du kannst beim Umziehen nach Bayern die Prüfung anerkennen lassen, wenn du 
1. einen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit bereits ausgestellt hast
oder 
2. die Prüfung den Anforderungen Bayerns entspricht


----------



## TJAlex (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern/schwaben*

Hä? Das höre ich jetzt aber zum ersten Mal! Ich habe meinen Schein in NRW Gemacht und wohne auch dort. Heißt es, dass ich in Bayern nicht angeln darf? Ich meine, ich kann nicht einfach zum Angelladen irgendwo in Bayern gehen und mir ne Tageskarte für n Gewässer meiner Wahl hollen und dort Angeln? Brauche ich einen Bayerischen Angelschein????


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern/schwaben*



TJAlex schrieb:


> Hä? Das höre ich jetzt aber zum ersten Mal! Ich habe meinen Schein in NRW Gemacht und wohne auch dort. Heißt es, dass ich in Bayern nicht angeln darf? Ich meine, ich kann nicht einfach zum Angelladen irgendwo in Bayern gehen und mir ne Tageskarte für n Gewässer meiner Wahl hollen und dort Angeln? Brauche ich einen Bayerischen Angelschein????


 
???? ;+

wie kommst du nun auf das denn? #c

natürlich kannst du in Bayern eine Tageskarte kaufen und angeln ..

hier geht es doch um einen anderen Sachverhalt#h...


----------



## antonio (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern/schwaben*



TJAlex schrieb:


> Hä? Das höre ich jetzt aber zum ersten Mal! Ich habe meinen Schein in NRW Gemacht und wohne auch dort. Heißt es, dass ich in Bayern nicht angeln darf? Ich meine, ich kann nicht einfach zum Angelladen irgendwo in Bayern gehen und mir ne Tageskarte für n Gewässer meiner Wahl hollen und dort Angeln? Brauche ich einen Bayerischen Angelschein????



hier nichts durcheinanderbringen.
selbstverständlich kannst du dir mit deinem fischereischein von nrw tageskarten usw. in bayern holen.
es ging darum, daß der fischereischein dort gemacht werden muß, wo der hauptwohnsitz ist in manchen bundesländern ist sogar noch der landkreis vorgeschrieben.
also wohne ich in bayern, muß ich den schein in bayern machen usw. usw.
ziehe ich von einem bundesland in ein anderes und habe schon den schein, muß ich ihn umtauschen.
aber einige bundesländer erkennen in diesem fall nicht alle fischereischeine der anderen länder an, so daß es passieren kann, daß ich den schein noch mal machen muß.

gruß antonio


----------



## antonio (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern/schwaben*



Tschensen schrieb:


> Hoi,
> also ich würde dem nicht ganz zustimmen. Das sollte per Gesetz so sein, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, (ich bin vor einem Jahr nach Bayern gezogen), daß sich niemand an meinem Schein aus BaWü gestört hat.
> Da hat niemand genauer nachgefragt und nen Perso oder so mußte ich schon mal gar nicht vorzeigen.
> Schau doch einfach mal in den Gelben Seiten von der nächstgelegenen Stadt im Nachbarbundesland nach nem Angelgeschäft. Da wird man dir bestimmt weiter helfen können.



das geht so lange gut, bis der kontrolletti doch mal genauer nachguckt.
und mit erfahrung gemacht kommt man auch nicht weiter,ich hab auch die erfahrung gemacht, daß ich bisher beim zoll noch nie kontrolliert wurde aber es kann auch anders kommen.

gruß antonio


----------



## TJAlex (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern/schwaben*

aaaaa Ok. Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Aber einweeeeniig komisch ist es schon. Also ich kan als NRWler in bayern angeln aber wenn ich nach bayern ziehe dann nicht mehr. NA SUPER!!! Und warum der Quatsch?


----------



## Schuettung (18. November 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern/schwaben*

Weil das halt bayern ist
Wir ham hier sogar noch untergeordnete Gesetzte des bezirks Schwaben und jeder Gewässer bewirtschafter hat auch noch ein paar kleine Änderungen!
Gesetzte über Gesetzte!
Aber geiles Angelparadies ist Bayern trotzdem


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern/schwaben*

Schwaben hat keine untergeordnete Gesetze bezüglich des Themas also Angelschein/Fischerprüfung.
In allen Fischereibezirken Bayerns gelten diesbezüglich dieselben Gesetze/Verordnungen.


----------



## thomsen3 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern/schwaben*



matrixx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gerade mein Abitur geschrieben und habe nun dem Sommer lang bis September frei und würde sehr gern einen Angelschein machen. Ich habe aber nur Kurse für Winter mit anschließender Prüfung im März gefunden.
> Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen. Ich wohne im Schwaben und suche natürlich auch einen Krus der nicht zu weit entfernt ist.


 bei interesse schick mir mal ne pn kann dir da vileicht helfen


----------

